# Choppers in my face!



## DLtoker (Sep 9, 2009)

OK.  I was hoping that all of the stories I read about the budgets being cut back for eradication were true, but it seems as if that is not true in my neck of the woods.  Just like last year, almost to the day, they are here, flying over my grows twice today.  Each person I spoke with today also said they saw the chopper doing circles with a guy hanging out the window... Just looking.

Now, I live in the mountains, so I suppose it is expected.  But it would be such a shame to lose my babies.  They have a clear view to the sky.  The first pass, the chopper was going 60-80 mph a hundred feet over head.  Obviously, they were looking, but the didn't see them a breezed right past.  The second time, the chopper was a couple of hundred feet in altitude and appeared to be heading back to wherever it came from.

Anyways, last year I remember them passing through a couple times... I am just afraid that I am in such a high traffic zone that they have a few times to drop right down on my crop.

So, tell me.  Would you harvest half your crop to minimize the chances of it sticking out.  Or should I just go for all or nothing.  I am sure they will be overhead again tomorrow morning.  :holysheep:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

can you camaflouge them?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

put some other plants or flowers around them? tarp them? camaflouge them with a green sheet, something like that? I have heard of people sticking fake flowers in the pot plants.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 9, 2009)

Not really... everything is pretty bland in color around them... Lots of light greens and browns.  If I were to toss fake flowers on them I I feel as if it were just to grab more attention.  They are LSTed to the max and cover a 6 x 12 area.

Really, I am just wondering, what would you do if you were in a high traffic area for choppers.  Knowing that a couple more times this year they will fly over head.  I sure wish these were autoflowering so I could have finished 2 months ago.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 9, 2009)

I will be checking at 6 am tomorrow.  Please, make my decision for me.  Pull or stay?  Next time they will be pushed under some camo a little more.... Live and learn.  Thanks! :ccc:


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 9, 2009)

They're not using a million dollar chopper to look for tiny grows. They're trying to make a headline with a 50 thousand plant discovery.

If they stopped and checked every single plant that might be a marijuana plant, they couldn't afford to feed gas to that chopper.

If you put camo on your crop, you may be attracting them instead of distracting them. If they see an attempt to hide something under a screen of some sort, they may just send in a herd of piggies to check it out.

I'm taking it for granted you don't have 100 full grown plants...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with Stoneybud...   You'd think that a 6 x 12 plot isn't anything they would easily notice and/or worry about.  I sure hope they don't see them but the odds should be in your favor if the plot is that size...  If you have auto plants that are already ripe I wouldn't hesitate to pull those but if you have plants with several weeks to go I think it's worth the risk to let them go because they may not be that great yet depending on the strain.

Good Luck!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

police choppers do fly over my house but my grow is legal..no one has ever knocked yet. I dont have that many outside though. we live near a skate park and the kids are always getting in trouble and running. I keep thinking little punks better not hop my fence and bring the police to my house..
the joys of growing.  I keep tomato plants and let the weeds grow around my plants. I also grow pumpkins by them ann cactus large bushes. so far no coppers from the choppers..yes I rhymed. im stoned. lmao


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldnt chop it, so if they land and take your crops then just be glad your not in jail...  The raids were only stopped in states that have medical marijuana... And I have seen choppers here in Cali stop and destry 20 plant grows... Dont under estimate the enemy here... if they stop just make sure your not sitting in your garden waiting for them LOL..

If they do take your buds just remember that you didnt allways have them, and ou will only go back to square one not jail...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies.  I'm going to take a stroll and let you all know what my gut tells me to do this morning...

Oh, Stoney... I don't understand how they pay for the choppers anyways.  Last year I read about one person growing on their property.  He received a violation, "roadside" arrest and a court date.  It seems as if these guys just fly around burning resources for no good reason or a way to pay for it.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 10, 2009)

My opinion is that they may be flying low but if they are traveling at speed they are not going to spot your grow ! I would think that they are looking for A= Larger grows which stand out more ! B= A missing or injured hiker ! C= A millionaires missing poodle ! So Relax bro its that time of the year ! But do pay attention to vehicles and if that chopper is circling around your area stay back for a while and when the chopper leaves I would pull em up before the foot patrol arrives ! Peace and all the best !


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 10, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the replies. I'm going to take a stroll and let you all know what my gut tells me to do this morning...
> 
> Oh, Stoney... I don't understand how they pay for the choppers anyways. Last year I read about one person growing on their property. He received a violation, "roadside" arrest and a court date. It seems as if these guys just fly around burning resources for no good reason or a way to pay for it.


The choppers are either leased or owned by whatever level of government is using them. This is done with our taxes.

The choppers get used in a number of ways. They don't have "specific" jobs to do with them. They are a high profile, high cost, high maintenance vehicle that is right there in the government auditors eyes.

The cops have to justify their use. Apprehending escaped convicts, missing child searches, high speed car chases, you name it, they get used for it.

Spending time *looking* for small patches of home grown weed isn't one of the things that justify their use, lease or ownership. If the chopper crew is assigned a few hours to "put a scare into the home weed growers", they would do a quick fly over of as many houses as possible, jot the long-lat of each place they "think" they see plants and send in the dope dogs and piggies on foot. 

The resources are what HAVE to be justified in this short dollar economy. They just can't go crazy on yard searches and chopper use.

If someone has 3 or 4 plants for personal use, I seriously doubt the choppers will even see them, much less investigate. UNLESS someone who is already a known problem lands in their cross-hairs.

Like all illegal weed growing, you play your odds. Inside, outside, large grow or small, we all take our chances at becoming a gold star on the lunch box of some doughnut eating oinker with a pot-belly.

If a patrol car didn't show up after 24 hours of the fly over, I'd say they didn't see or didn't care. If they were going to bust you for a grow they saw, it would have happened already.

However, if you have a plot of a hundred plants, then sure, the cops might gain a little more interest.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 10, 2009)

One is a state chopper, the other is being leased.  I guess I am going to ride it out.  It's not on my property, just near it so I can always hear the choppers.

Ideally, half of them need another week.  And we all know how important the final few weeks are.  Literally, the difference between night and day.  So, I am going to chance it and just be ready to move at a moments notice.  If they are spotted, hopefully they will move along and I can yank them and move them to a safe place for a few days before i bring them in to dry.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 10, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> So, tell me.  Would you harvest half your crop to minimize the chances of it sticking out.  Or should I just go for all or nothing.  I am sure they will be overhead again tomorrow morning.  :holysheep:



I'd take a couple that are really close to ensure you not walking away empty handed.  Take the chance with the others. Also keep your eyes open. They might be waiting to see if someone goes up to the plants. Hopes for catching redhanded.


----------



## Red_Death (Sep 10, 2009)

I am glad this thread has came up I too was worried about choppers flying over my crop too, but they flew over my house at night sometimes. I seen some circle my house a few times I was a little paranoid after a friend told me they use inferred to look for the plants and being in cali and all anything is possible.Then a few months pass and I realized that all that was is just paranoia they aren't gonna go after 5 lil 3 foot plants...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

last night all my lights are on in the yard and the chopper was out again..with the light pointed down for searching..lets just say I finished my watering fast and got those lights off..
If they arent on your land I would leave them...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 10, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I'd take a couple that are really close to ensure you not walking away empty handed. Take the chance with the others. Also keep your eyes open. They might be waiting to see if someone goes up to the plants. Hopes for catching redhanded.


:yeahthat:  It's very common for them to watch the plot in hopes of catching the gardener.. I would be very, very cautious. Be safe and goodluck!!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 10, 2009)

DL,
Don't pull em'!!  I'm sure they have not spotted your grow.Keep your area clean,and i think your OK  I have choopers flying over all the time.I keep trash out of the grow,I never chopp trees,and I am far away from water sources.Without these factors playing in their favor you have the upper hand.Never put fake flowers on plants unless your growing around flowers,of the same color.Native flowers will die,so be prepared to take them off as well like you said "sore thumbs" stick out,and I don't think your trying to hitch a ride 
Stay cool


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

hOW MANY YOU HAVE? The fed's come into the sceen when the plant count is over 99. Simply obtain a " sTATE M.M. I.D.CARD" and your city/county plant counts do not abide for you. Don't go over 99 and your fine. 

 xxx.calmmp.ca.gov-change xxx to www. See for yourself. This site is for Lawenforcement to have 24/7 acces to verify the patient. GET IT AND GET IT QUICK. THE LAW WILL CHANGE AND IT'S GONNA BE VERY DIFFICULT TO OBTAIN IN THE NEAR FUTURE


----------



## Roguetoker (Sep 10, 2009)

Three days after the fing choppers were flying over. State troupers harvested 3 plots for me Damn SOB's 

If you see the choppers over your area stay out of it for a few weeks or when you go to them just harvest what is there and be happy


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't take anything unless it's ready. I saw a path coming into one of my patches last week, but it could've been deer, so I'll wait and see. 

No reason to take them if they're not done. I've had more than twenty in an area that they fly over low, and all was well.


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

Gotta remember, 99 is the Fed limit in the states. Notice you do not hear of the 30 plant busts unless it was caused by a dumb azz


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 10, 2009)

I have about a dozen and don't like in a medicinal state...  Guess we will just see how it plays out...


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> hOW MANY YOU HAVE? The fed's come into the sceen when the plant count is over 99. Simply obtain a " sTATE M.M. I.D.CARD" and your city/county plant counts do not abide for you. Don't go over 99 and your fine.
> 
> xxx.calmmp.ca.gov-change xxx to www. See for yourself. This site is for Lawenforcement to have 24/7 acces to verify the patient. GET IT AND GET IT QUICK. THE LAW WILL CHANGE AND IT'S GONNA BE VERY DIFFICULT TO OBTAIN IN THE NEAR FUTURE


 
Could you explain what you mean?  city/county plant counts do not abide for you? Get it quick?  The MMJ card? dificult to obtain???  99 and your fine???

thanks.....

Oh..and DL, I personally would leave them, sounds like the LST is working...  Give them the time you think they need then chop them quick.  Good luck to you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck DL!


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Could you explain what you mean? city/county plant counts do not abide for you? Get it quick? The MMJ card? dificult to obtain??? 99 and your fine???
> 
> thanks.....
> 
> Oh..and DL, I personally would leave them, sounds like the LST is working... Give them the time you think they need then chop them quick. Good luck to you.


 
 The plant count is something the lawyer will have to explain to you. A MMJ card is not hard to get, its registering w/ the county inorder to be 100 % covered- No question asked. My understanding is if your case goes to trial 99% of the time the Dr. will not have your back. W/ this card the state/county reconizes (they do a bit of research and make sure the Dr. is legit) so it cuts out the court. The police will run your card. In cali it's "State of California Medical Marijuana Idenification Card". 
  The plant #'s of over 99 is when it's a Federal Crime. Under is state, and the state is not prosicuting such cases, they are intimidating patients into a plee bargin.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah...I see.  I am a medical MJ card holder.  Reason I got it is so I can take my smoke from county to county, in case I am pulled over and need to verify easily my status.

I understand now what you mean by the 99 plant count, always wondered why some counties picked the number 99 for plants grown.  Now I know why.

Thank you, and Sorry DL for high jacking thread with questions for Dirtysouth.

Rock on...I guess.  Again...good luck on that grow.  You gonna be fine....mojo at you..good thots too.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh crap, I've been holding my breath for the entire time...  :holysheep:


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Tehehe.  Thanks everyone.   I will be super cautious in the coming week.  I also found a trail from my neighbors leading to the grow... :huh:

My best friend told me and showed me her grow this year.  She called me yesterday telling me her "babies were stolen".  Thank god she has no idea I grow!  Now, who knows if it was the police or some of her _"friends"_...  I wonder who else she told about them. 

Anyways, thanks again everyone.  GL to finishing up all your OD endeavors as well! :48:


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, everything seems fine this morning.  Yesterday, the chopper didn't come directly over head and I heard it head west.  This morning I didn't even hear it!   Hopefully this means they are moving on.

And pertaining to the trails I found.  Well, I followed them even further and they go for miles around my grow.  Probably just game trails as the land around here used to be great for deer hunting... I see deer just about every day anyways.  

So, everything looks good.  I keep the pooch close and she puts her nose to the wind and alerts me when anything or _anyone_ is around.  Green time... :ccc:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

CAMO Mojo to help get you to harvest


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> CAMO Mojo to help get you to harvest


Now THAT'S good!

Thanks ozzy!


----------



## hottip (Sep 11, 2009)

AS a former LEO I understand blue mentality. They sit around thinking of fun things do and hope to get a big kiss from upper brass if the make the dream bust. Obviosly not all growers are news worthy but if they can catch anyone and it earns a kiss then its a go. A good analogy is writing a traffic ticket for 5mph over the speed limit, boredom or a bad hair day.


----------



## Hick (Sep 11, 2009)

hottip said:
			
		

> AS a former LEO I understand blue mentality. They sit around thinking of fun things do and hope to get a big kiss from upper brass if the make the dream bust. Obviosly not all growers are news worthy but if they can catch anyone and it earns a kiss then its a go. A good analogy is writing a traffic ticket for 5mph over the speed limit, boredom or a bad hair day.


I agree. Though "some" states, counties, municipalities, have made "personal mj" a _low priority_, you just never know to what measure any individual department will go to. 
   Several years ago, leo posted 24 hr. surveillance on 6, very small plants that totalled around 1/2 lb. "wet" and with rootballs attached.  They watched 'em for about 72 hours, before I made the mistake of "not" following my _gut instinct_, and returned to harvest them. Yep,.. made the front page too!... "celebrity status" I call it..


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Hick, how did they grab you?  Where were they watching from?  Did they rush up on you?  How many LEOs?  This could be very valuable information...  Thanks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

Hick this is why I say If the choppers fly over your plants low and slow then stay away from the area for a week or 2..


----------



## Herm (Sep 11, 2009)

I know someone who was busted years ago and it was many officers with automatic weapons all dressed in camo.  He also had many many plants more than he should have.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 11, 2009)

choppers fly all day in l.a. but over here they aint looking for plants just waistin money attempting to catch criminals


----------



## daddyo (Sep 11, 2009)

if you decide to go camo, try using little yellow flowers.
yellow being a prevalent color of flower in fall. 
i have little silk sunflowers that actually look pretty good, from a distance.
somewhere in here i posted a pic of them. :cool2:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=530938#post530938


----------



## Hick (Sep 11, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Hick, how did they grab you?  Where were they watching from?  Did they rush up on you?  How many LEOs?  This could be very valuable information...  Thanks.


  Well, after a li'l footrace through the underbrush,(no way that a half dozen of them coulda' caught me in this country) but  I had to return to my truck. Where the boss (sheriff) was waiting. A DEA agent had been camo'd up and watching from about 100 yards away, unbeknown to me, while the sheriff cruised the road, or lay in wait for contact.  I was pulling the plants when I heard the brush rustling, and with the 'gut' churning as it had been, I snatched 'em and hauled butt. 
  I stashed them way back up under a cedar tree and went on out to the road, where I knew they would be waiting. DENIED DENIED DENIED...... but they eventually found the plants, and the dea agent witnissed me tending them. 
   I learned a "LOT" from it all. 
#1 "always" trust your gut..


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 11, 2009)

One time years ago I had the LA County Sheriff helocopter swoop my grow. I was so nervous and I'm talking 35 feet above the plants and kicking dust everywhere, that's close! They bailed away for 30 seconds and I yanked the biggest plants before they turned back around and sat on my grow again. For whatever reason I didn't get popped, but they saw the plants for sure. Several years later I got busted, but there was no connection from what I could tell.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 11, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I learned a "LOT" from it all.
> #1 "always" trust your gut..


 
Ain't THAT the truth! The few times in my life that I didn't trust my gut instincts, I learned something the hard way.

The human mind is very good at combining information. The memory centers of the brain will "see" a potential for trouble and send warning signals to to the receptors that involve danger. The active mind senses the danger, but many times the cause of the danger isn't readily apparent to conscious thoughts. It becomes a "feeling of something wrong" that many people ignore.

When the reasons for the subconscious danger signals become obvious to the consciousness, often, it's too late to avoid the outcome of the danger.

LISTEN to your subconscious. Quite often it sees what you don't.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 11, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Well, after a li'l footrace through the underbrush,(no way that a half dozen of them coulda' caught me in this country) but I had to return to my truck. Where the boss (sheriff) was waiting. A DEA agent had been camo'd up and watching from about 100 yards away, unbeknown to me, while the sheriff cruised the road, or lay in wait for contact. I was pulling the plants when I heard the brush rustling, and with the 'gut' churning as it had been, I snatched 'em and hauled butt.
> I stashed them way back up under a cedar tree and went on out to the road, where I knew they would be waiting. DENIED DENIED DENIED...... but they eventually found the plants, and the dea agent witnissed me tending them.
> I learned a "LOT" from it all.
> #1 "always" trust your gut..


 
first mistake u made was running i would of stood there told em i just found em and i was curious not everyday do i get 2 se a mj plant i would of had that case dropped first court date


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

i doubt any leo are spending time on any patch smaller than 15-20.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Hick just said he was busted for 5 plants...  I really have to agree with the others that say most LEO will do anything for a pat on the back.  One extra little bust is just another on their list.  

Honestly, I don't think they are staking out the grow.  That does not mean I am not going to take all possible precautions to make sure I don't get busted when I do a half harvest next week.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

wonder if it helps to go in the middle of the night...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

not a good idea 2dog, walking out in the woods with your flashlight on,carrying your grow.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

And this made the news in NY...



> A Charlotte man was charged with a penal code violation and a health code violation after authorities found 34 marijuana plants on his property during the first day of an annual marijuana eradication program. Task force officers, New York State Troopers, Chautauqua County Sheriff's deputies and New York State Forest Rangers began flyovers in state police helicopters Monday and found the 34 plants around the man's barn and property. Each was between 5 and 6 feet tall, and the property owner admitted that they were his. He was given an appearance ticket for the violation charges and will be in Charlotte Town Court later.



An appearance ticket for a violation!  How sexy is that!?!?!

Hahaha.... Oh my.  This is by far the most well informed person to ever speak about marijuana...



> "It's illegal for a reason. People, when they smoke it, they do stupid things and they get hooked on it and they start stealing," said Capt. Charles Danzi of the Evans Police Department.


----------



## AcesUp (Sep 11, 2009)

It's illegal for a reason. People, when they smoke it, they do stupid things and they get hooked on it and they start stealing," said Capt. Charles Danzi of the Evans Police Department.


Wow what a douch bag. I have never stolen or got hooked. I quit occasionally for personal reasons. Can we sue for slander?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> not a good idea 2dog, walking out in the woods with your flashlight on,carrying your grow.


 

lol...when I go camping I always walk around in the dark....diabetics pee a lot during the night..I make sure to life my feet so i dont trip. If there is moonlight no flashlight is required. I guess it depends on how far you have to go..we also night fish sometimes and the flashlight scares the fish so its a no no...so far no broken ankles. Although I would rather that than going to jail for 40 plants...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks like I am going to go use my fishing license to search for frogs and other amphibians.  

dec.ny.gov/outdoor/31339.html


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 12, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> lol...when I go camping I always walk around in the dark....diabetics pee a lot during the night..I make sure to life my feet so i don't trip. If there is moonlight no flashlight is required. I guess it depends on how far you have to go..we also night fish sometimes and the flashlight scares the fish so its a no no...so far no broken ankles. Although I would rather that than going to jail for 40 plants...


The two places I've spent most of my life (Nevada and Florida), you don't ever walk around in the dark outside. WAY too many nasty little critters around that love to nip at ankles and lower legs. Several types of rattlesnakes, water moccasins, scorpions, Black Widows, Brown Recluses. Florida isn't a friendly night time place in the woods. It must be nice to be able to walk around like that. Less worry.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> lol...when I go camping I always walk around in the dark....diabetics pee a lot during the night..I make sure to life my feet so i dont trip. If there is moonlight no flashlight is required. I guess it depends on how far you have to go..we also night fish sometimes and the flashlight scares the fish so its a no no...so far no broken ankles. Although I would rather that than going to jail for 40 plants...


 
Round here if you grow close enough to fish, you will never get your crop, either LEO or someone esle will get them. In the woods around me on the fullmoon you have to be in right of ways or roads to see. Once under the trees no light get thru the canopy til all the leave have fell.


----------



## Herm (Sep 12, 2009)

If I went to harvest my plants at night I would take a thermal scope with me and scan the area for bodies first for sure.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Sep 12, 2009)

stoney, i guess all the bugs like our weather too.  

i camp all the time and some of it is primitive.  i love being in the woods at night, not just in camp.  i guess what ever you are comfortable with but id go at night near a full moon.

good luck


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 12, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> The two places I've spent most of my life (Nevada and Florida), you don't ever walk around in the dark outside. WAY too many nasty little critters around that love to nip at ankles and lower legs. Several types of rattlesnakes, water moccasins, scorpions, Black Widows, Brown Recluses. Florida isn't a friendly night time place in the woods. It must be nice to be able to walk around like that. Less worry.


 
we do have rattlesnakes..but not tons of them.and I do wear tall thick hiking boots..having the dogs with me I figure a lot of stuff hears us and scatters away..I worry more about my small weenie dogs getting bit than myself.. shoot the house I lived in on a bluff had scorpions.. lol...widows all that. I would be most worried about gators in florida no? I went to nasa there and tripped out seeing tails and teeth while driving along the highways..   everyone here worries about bears lmao...but I know they dont want me that want my cooler.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I thought about thermal scopes... If you can find one that is less than 3 grand, I would love to.  But it would be more cost effective for me to buy my pot and have the profits go to Afghanistan...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 12, 2009)

I have choppers in my dog's face 





The choppers down here in FL are spraying mosquitoes.  And thank God for them, we couldn't live here without mosquito control.  I always wonder if he's also spotting mj plants.  He looks like a nice guy, I wave to him all the time.  They spray after every rain, which means 2x/day on some days :hubba:.  No choppers at all during the dry season, so I'm going to plant a few autos outside soon.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 12, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> The two places I've spent most of my life (Nevada and Florida), you don't ever walk around in the dark outside. WAY too many nasty little critters around that love to nip at ankles and lower legs. Several types of rattlesnakes, water moccasins, scorpions, Black Widows, Brown Recluses. Florida isn't a friendly night time place in the woods. It must be nice to be able to walk around like that. Less worry.


 I feel ya on the spiders in FL.   Nothing like looking up after some night time  watering and seeing a HUGE Banana spider web stretched 20 feet across some trees and them Cotton Mouths bled in with the mangroves very well and I meen VERY WELL !! Never mind what happens to your flesh if you don't receive medical attention soon after a bite from a Brown Recluse Oh and the Gatters thank god there eyes light up, thats all i have to say about that


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 12, 2009)

Not to forget the gators, pythons, coyotes, raccoon packs (often rabid), fire ants and noseeums


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 12, 2009)

I always harvest at night, and never take a flash light. In my area there are no remote areas, so all of my plots are accessable from the road, and never more than a quarter mile in. There are a lot of deer around here, so the paths through the brush are well worn. It's not until you get to the patch that you need to see, and since they're mine, I don't need to see after being there all year.

Another option might be to go in a few hours before nightfall, so that you are ready to exit when it gets dark. Some spots I've used over the years, I've ONLY been able to go in at night. Speaking of, they're about to come back up in the rotation, maybe next year.


----------



## daddyo (Sep 12, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought about thermal scopes... If you can find one that is less than 3 grand, I would love to.  But it would be more cost effective for me to buy my pot and have the profits go to Afghanistan...



hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Night-Vision-Scope-With-Infrared_W0QQitemZ260462960112QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca4cd5df0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 13, 2009)

I know the feeling of choppers over head.. had one the first year we grew outdoors.. had a canopy of sorts that we could roll back to expose the plant to full sun and had a chopper go over once, then twice, and on the third time over started pulling the canopy back over the plant. By the 6th time over had it completely covered again, all within about an hours time. Talk about paranoia... So now we have a full top and open sides and grow with tomatoes, squash and other like plants to camo the grow. This year we only have one in the ground and 3 in pots should I have to move them to a more secured area. 
PLUS.. being in a MM state, I was reading in local Little Nickle, "they" (whoever they are) are offering up to a $5000.00 reward for illegal grows...
Caution in letting ANYONE know about your grow.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 13, 2009)

Daddyo - I don't think that one is thermal though... Maybe I am wrong.  The one I want can see through objects... Using thermal imaging...?

I have spent MANY hours scurrying about the perimeter of the plot and have not seen any signs of someone doing a stakeout.  I have climbed trees (poached for a few hours) and sent my hunting dog on missions all throughout the brush.  She alerts me of nothing.  

I'll be in touch tonight once the sun comes out and I can snap some nice bud shots and check out the grow as I think some needs to come down. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 13, 2009)

Sticky fingers and some trimming to do.  I'll be back!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 13, 2009)

May the force be with you DL 

Can't wait for the pics!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2009)

:yay:Sounds like someone just received their Harvest Mojo


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 13, 2009)

A partial!  Thanks!!!  :farm:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=538714#post538714


----------



## daddyo (Sep 13, 2009)

hXXp://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4712.m38.l1313&_nkw=thermal+imager&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Wow. pricey lil bass turds...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

glad it worked out DL...happy chopping you going to give a smoke report?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 14, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Night-Vision-Scope-With-Infrared_W0QQitemZ260462960112QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca4cd5df0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
This place has the cheapest optics I've been able to find..they are Russian 

hXXp://www.kalinkaoptics.com/


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 14, 2009)

Haha... Yeah thermal imaging is expensive as hell!

Smoke report?  Of course!  I'll post it up in my Sweet Sativa thread once she has had time to dry out....  I can't wait for a month or two from now.  The pink hair plants smell sooo good! They are grape-like and the purple bud plants are very piney... We will see.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks buddy...

I spoke to my best friend about her plants last night.  4 were cut at the base and the other 4 were torn out by the roots.  I have no idea how the popo found her grow and not mine...?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 15, 2009)

They may think her plants and your plants belong to the same grower, so they destroy 1 site and watch the second knowing it will be tended to.

Then again, they may not have seen yours, simple as that.

eace:


----------

